# Welche Schnurstärke ?



## Der_Glücklose (21. Oktober 2003)

.....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2003)

Moin!
Ich fische mit 28 bis 30iger dehnungsarmer Monofil Schnur. Davor habe ich eine 61iger Schlagschnur geknotet.
Alternativ gibt es noch Keulenschnüre. Die Hauptschnur brauch aber nicht dicker sein als 0,30.
Man kann auch geflochtene Schnur nehmen aber ich bin davon wieder abgegangen. Außer der besseren Wurfweite hat die Schnur keine weiteren Vorteile. Durch die harten Ruten schlitzen die Fische schneller aus und bei starker Brandung rutscht dir mit jedem Wellenschlag das Blei Richtung Strand weil die Schnur keine Dehnung hat und dadurch der Puffer fehlt.


----------



## Nick_A (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo der Glücklose ! #h

meist nutzt man zum Brandungsangeln so genannte "Schlagschnüre"...

Siehe z.B. hier (nur ein Beispiel, es gibt sicher bessere Schnüre !!!!) 



> für das Brandungsangeln unentbehrlich. Konisch verjüngt vom Spitzendurchmesser
> 0,57 mm bis zur Schußschnur. Erlaubt weite Würfe, dank des knotenlosen
> Übergangs, und weniger Montageverlust durch Abriß beim Wurf.
> Auf 200 mtr. Spulen lieferbar.
> ...



Jetzt müssen Dir nur noch die echten "Brandungsprofis" (bin ich sicher nicht !!!) sagen, welche Schnur Du für Deine Daiwa nutzen sollst!

Viele Grüsse#h
Nick


----------



## Nick_A (21. Oktober 2003)

Hups,

Meeresangler Schwerin war schneller ! Das kommt davon, wenn man gleichzeitig Champions-League schaut !


----------



## Der_Glücklose (21. Oktober 2003)

.....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2003)

Die Schlagschnur brauchst du weil eine 30iger Schnur niemals die Kräfte beim Wurf aushalten kann. Das kann unter Umständen nicht mal eine 50iger jedenfals bei mir. Wenn du 190 Gramm mit der Brandungsrute durchziehst sind da zu große Kräfte drauf. Da hält einfach keine dünnere Schnur aus und deine Montage bleibt entweder gleich am Strand liegen (dann hattest du Glück) oder sie verabschiedet sich mit einem mächtigen Knall Richtung Horizont.
Die Schnur sollte drei bis fünf Umdrehungen auf der Spule liegen und dann die Rutenlänge hoch und zur hälfte wieder runter reichen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (21. Oktober 2003)

.....


----------



## MichiHH (21. Oktober 2003)

Moin,
hab vom Brandungsangeln zwar wenig bis keine Ahnung,
einen Punkt zu den verjüngten Schnüren:
ist bestimmt eine tolle Sache bis zum ersten Abriss, dann ist doch der verjüngte Teil flöten gegangen und ich muss sowieso eine Schlagschnur vorschalten, oder?

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (21. Oktober 2003)

.....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi!
Zum Knoten kannst du hier nachlesen. Die Farbe der Schnur ist völlig egal. Wenig Dehnung sollte sie haben das ist das wichtigste.
@michiHH, genau so ist das. Darum verwende ich auch keine Keulen. Die sind eh meistens beim ersten fischen im Dutt und man muß knoten.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (21. Oktober 2003)

.....


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. Oktober 2003)

.....


----------



## Franc (22. Oktober 2003)

Also meiner einer hat auf seiner Brandungsrolle einmal die Balzer Champions Line Beach in Orange und auf der zweiten die DAM Sumo Beach in noch kräftigerem Neon Orange.
Die DAM Schnur gibt es allerdings nur noch als Restposten zu kaufen.
Die Champions Line ist zwar etwas teuer (300 m. 035 er für ca. 15 EUR) hat dafür aber eine extrem gute Tragkraft und vor allem eine tolle Knotenfestigkeit.
Ich benutze keine Schlagschnur, ist zwar etwas gefährlich aber wenn man mit Gefühl wirft .... ansonsten ist als Schlagschnur eine 0,60-0,80 Monofil zu empfehlen.
Geflochtene Schnüre habe ich auch keine mehr fürs Meer, bei Krautgang hängt sich da gerne alle rein 
Die Schnur nehm ich gerne in Neonfarben, den Fisch stört es nicht weiter und gerade im Dunkeln ist es mit Neon Schnur einfacher Tüddel zu entfernen.


----------



## IjmTex (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich stehe auch auf neonfarbige Schnüre. Sind auch bei Sonne optimal zu verfolgen und man kann sie, wie der Vorredner schon geschrieben hat, einfacher "enthuddeln". Habe zwei verschiedene Neonfarben auf meinen beiden Mitchell 498 X Pro Africa: Neongrün (Berkley) und Neonrot (Penn). Dadurch das ich in Nordholland fast ausschließlich von Deichen und Molen den Fischen nachstelle, benutze ich ebenfalls keine Schlagschnur. Allerdings an Angelstrecken, wo Gewaltwürfe von Nöten sind, kommt man an einer Schlagschnur nicht drumherum.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Oktober 2003)

> Ich benutze keine Schlagschnur, ist zwar etwas gefährlich aber wenn man mit Gefühl wirft ....


is schon klar, aber wie weit wirfst du denn mit Gefühl.

Als ich werf immer vollgas und dazu brauche ich eine 61iger Trilene Big Game. Da kosten 1000 Meter 20 Euro. Als Hauptschnur verwende ich DAIWA Turnament in 0,31. Die ist gelb und sehr gut. Alternativ könnte mal auch Stroft GTM nehmen. Von DAM Schnüren würde ich abraten da das nur noch überlagerte Ladenhüter sein können.


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Oktober 2003)

Übrigens hat Daiwa die Tournament Schnur wieder im Programm, ist auch wieder im neuen Katalog! Ist die wahrscheinlich beste Schnur überhaupt, wie ich finde!


----------



## MichaelB (22. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

ich nehme die gelbe 35er "Salzwasserschnur" von Dega und knote da "Taper Tips" von Dega vor. Das sind ( wie der Name ja verrät  ) keulenförmige 15m lange Schlagschnüre die sich von 60er auf 33er Stärke verjüngen. Beide Schnüre verbinde ich mit einem Blutknoten.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich würde gern 30er Schnur verwenden, habe die aber noch nicht in gelb gefunden - bin ich blind / blond oder gibt´s die wirklich nicht?


----------



## marschel (25. Oktober 2003)

@der glücklose
@meeresangler_schwerin

ich bin mal wieder völlig einig mit meeresangler-schwerin

NUR EIN TIP @der glücklose
...wenn dur gerade erst anfängst mit dem brandungsangeln, nehme keine keulenschnüre, da wie hier schon erwähnt, wenn die dann reissen, mußt du eh knoten und die eigentliche keulenschnur ist im ars.... (der eigentliche sinn, der da hinter steckt) . Und aus eigener erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das ne gute keulenschnur bei 15 euro anfängt (ohne unterfütterung der rolle). also finger weg. normale salzwasser schlagschnur (auch als meterware kaufen) ich nehme 0,60er, wie fast alle...ansonsten halt dich an meeresangler_schwerin....der hat dir schon alles super erklärt...nix mehr hinzuzufügen...

gruß marschel


----------



## The_Duke (25. Oktober 2003)

Jezz hätte ich noch ne Frage zu dem Thema ;+

Könnte man nicht eine 15m lange Geflochtene (0,25mm oder so) als Schlagschnur vorschalten?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Oktober 2003)

Jo das könnte man Duke. Das hatte ich auch schon versucht. Damit bekommt man die Rute noch besser aufgeladen aber ich hatte das Problem das die Schnur schneller von der Rolle flog als das Blei ziehen konnte. So kam es nicht nur einmal das die Schnur sich an den Ringen vertüdderte und die Montage mit einem Riesen Knall gen Horizont flog. Darum bin ich wieder weg von geflochtener.


----------



## marschel (25. Oktober 2003)

@The duke

...ich angle bei 2 angeln kpl. mit geflochtener schnur. ich nehme die wiplash pro 0,23, die kostet zwar nen bischen mehr, ist dafür aber bestens zum brandungsangeln geeignet.

für das problem was meeresangler ansprach mit vorzeitigem abrollen der schnur, gehe ich wie folgt vor. bevor ich mit dem eigentlichen brandungsangeln anfange, werfe ich erst 3 mal aus. erst um die 20mtr, dann 50mtr. und dann einmal volle kanne. jetzt ist die geflochtene schnur schön naß und hat einen guten halt und sitz auf der spule...

so dann gruß marschel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2003)

Das Problem hatte ich aber auch mit nasser Schnur. Also wärend des Angelabends mitten drin. Das man die Schnur nass machen sollte (auch monofil) ist mir schon klar.


----------



## aalglöckchen (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi Boardis !

NUR EIN TIP :

In der neuen Kutter & Küste ist ein ganz einfacher Trick :
Man dreht den Genie Klipp einfach rum und bindet eine dünne Monofile zwischen Blei und Genie Klipp als Sollbruchstelle. So hängt das Blei beim Wurf im Klipp und liegt am Grund dann daneben. Ein einfacher und Genialer Tipp. Das man da noch nicht selber drauf gekommen ist!?

Viele Grüße Hendrik


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Oktober 2003)

@ Aalglöckchen
das ist in GB ein alter Hut, da gibts sogar extraclips für (Rotten Bottom Leadlinks, ursprünglich nahm man Zuckerstücke oder Metallstifte mit schwimmendem Korkstück). Nur sinn des Ganzen ist, bei Hängern (an den dortigen schroffen Felsküsten sehr häufig) nur das selbstgegossene Blei, und nicht die Ganze Montage zu verlieren. Nur, die Ostsee ist kaum Hängerträchtig. Und mit der Wurfweite, Schnurstärke und Schlagschnur hat das nichts zu tun.

Ich benutze übrigens Berkley BG grün in 0,35 weil mit Multi besser zu werfen als dünnere. Geflochtene 80kg oder BG in  0,71/50lbs als schlagschnur. Nordseebleie sind doch etwas Heftiger.

@ MS
Das Problem kenn ich auch zur genüge, die Daiwa Infinity hat dieselben Spulen wie deine Emblem. Abhilfe schaffen andere Beringung (Fuji new Guide Concept) eine dünnere Hauptschnur oder den Startring weiter nach oben zu Verlegen. Die schnur wird bei diesen Rollen in zu grossen Klängen von der Spule gezogen und die wickeln sich dann um den Startring, da sich bei diesem die Klänge noch nicht genug gestreckt haben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Oktober 2003)

Danke für den Tip Holger aber ich bleibe jetzt bei Mono Schnur da habe ich nicht die Probs.


----------

